# My First Cook on a Yoder YS640S



## bacon_crazy510 (Jul 8, 2019)

After doing the break in cycle on Friday, I had the time on Sunday to do my first smoke with my new Yoder YS640S. Nothing extravagant ... just a few racks of St. Louis cut pork ribs. I seasoned them up with Meat Church's Honey Hog rub, and smoked them for 6 hours with Lumberjack brand "Sweetwood" pellet blend. At hour five I lightly sauced them. The cook went well; this beast holds the set temperature with ease. And the Fireboard system that it has? Where has this been my whole life??? I'm pleased with this smoker!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 8, 2019)

That's one big ass smoker! Congrats on the new rig. Ribs look great!


----------



## ofelles (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks Delicious.  Glad it went well.  If I haven't said it before; You're going to love the Yoder.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 8, 2019)

I need to watch someone run a rig like that. I know almost nothing about them.

I'm on an offset stick burner and a Weber 22.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 8, 2019)

Excellent break in and ribs look phenomenal!


----------



## disco (Jul 8, 2019)

Righteous rig and ribs!


----------



## GoldenAmbers BBQ (Jul 8, 2019)

Fine smoker and ribs. Congrats on the new equipment. That's pretty dam fine.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 8, 2019)

Congrats on your new YS640 and good ;looking ribs.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like that new smoker is agreeing with you...Nice Smoke!!


----------



## 2008RN (Jul 8, 2019)

That is a great smoker. Those competition carts are rocking. I have been drooling over the YS-640S. The ribs look delicious!  

Are you going to use it as a grill also, cooking at higher temps and searing?


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow.  So nice!  I'm guessing that dip in the pit temp graph is when you sauced the ribs. Looks like just the start of your fun.


----------



## texomakid (Jul 8, 2019)

That is so cool. I love the graphs. These tanks do a LOT of things well. Ribs cooked @ 275 are the bomb! We reverse seared a Tri Tip tonight. I bet I cook on the Yoder 4 nights a week (at least.) Congrats - You're gonna enjoy that cooker.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Jul 9, 2019)

2008RN
 No, I opted not to get the grill grates. If I want to cook over live fire I've got a Weber kettle. It sounds interesting to grill with the Yoder, but I don't like the idea of fat and juices dripping down onto the heating element. That can't be good for it?


----------



## ofelles (Jul 9, 2019)

True, I don't often grill on mine.  But it is nice to know that I could if need be with the grates.  Plus having a reverse seared  big prime or wagu Tomahawk Ribeye steak cooked on the Yoder= ECSTASY  Or a Prime Rib Roast!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice looking rig and nice looking ribs.  I was looking at Yoders before but was checking out the stick burners.  I sure wouldn't mind having the chance to play with one of those though!


----------

